# Challenge Darth Vader



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't remember how I found this link, but I haven't been able to stay off it. It's like Twenty Questions with Darth Vader. I've only stumped him once (with pencil). He is Gooood. He's correctly come up with Labrador Retriever, Toilet, Christmas Tree, and more.
Check it out if you get the chance.

http://www.sithsense.com/flash.htm


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I got him twice, once with Spoon and a second time with Shark... Lord Vader is weak in the force compared to me I guess...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ha! I love this...it's as good as their "Tell a Chicken What to Do" thing they had a while back.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I got a kick out of this. I was amused by the Burger King mascot whispering hints into Darth Vader's ear. I always knew that thing had to be evil; it's very creepy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got him with pitchfork


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*LOL. Thanks Dr. M.*


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL silly aniken, fooled by a pictureframe, ....obiwan would be proud!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I beat him with "broccoli"!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I've stumped him on Halloween mask. The closest he came was wig, but not close enough. I also got him on a PC power supply. Now back to trying to stump him...


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

He had know Idea that there are Halloween Star Wars Jokes


----------

